# Another compilation of drills



## MuayThai (Jul 2, 2009)

Just giving everyone a chance to share their favorite drills with eachother, which are related to any Muay Thai technique (pertaining to Muay Thai would be appreciated in other words), or any drills for overall athleticism; jump height, speed, reflexes, power, etc. Partner drills, and drills that can be done alone are all much appreciated.


----------



## JYangS14 (Jul 4, 2009)

These two are very simple, but still 2 of my favorite drills.  I'd go about 2 to 3 minutes per drill.

Clinch drills, fighting for inside position.  Great workout for the the neck and arms.

1,2, roundhouse drill with a partner.  Going back and forth with a partner.  Practicing the combination and practicing blocking the combination.


----------



## bubbu9999 (Jul 12, 2009)

I really like doing Heavy bag work, start with Hands for about 2 minuets then take a 30 second breather. After that I go into Leg work Kicking for about 2 mins then a 30 second breather. and to finish it off I combine both and add in Knee's and Elbows for about 3 mins and that is a nice drill I do.


----------



## Kitty (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey, 

More fitness but its a great one to do at the beginning of the class. 
10 Burpees 
10 push ups
30 sec plank
1 mins skipping 

30 seconds rest

20 Burpees 
20 push ups
60 sec plank
2 mins skipping 

30 seconds rest

30 Burpees 
30 push ups
1 1/2 min plank
3 mins skipping 

Or 


Squats
Jumping a glove
Burpees
Press ups
Sit ups (5K medicine ball) 
Normal sit ups
 

The ideal is you do each exercise 50 times then 40, 30, 20, 10  all in a row with out stopping.  We normally have a race with this at the end of the class and the loser has some type of punishment for been slow! Definitely makes you run through them very quickly! 

Enjoy.


----------



## xoek (Jul 24, 2009)

couple of drills i run with my kids for muay thai

jab-catch- jab drill, two partners, fight stance, take turns doing what the name says, one jabs while the other parries and counter jabs, while the other parries and counter jabs, when the other parries. that ends the cycle, reset and start over, taking turns. this is done at a slower pace to get you used to several aspects of the game like recognizing a punch coming to your face and getting used to defending incoming punches. also it gets you used to throwing out something instead of just blocking, you get used to attacking when blocking so you don't become a moving punching bag. the key points are to aim for the face and not the glove, make yor partner move his glove to protect his face, it'll help him/her alot more and move around like it was a real fight.

just like wrestlers do pummeling drills to work their clinch work, so do we. the difference being instead of swimming down for the underhook we swim our arms up under our partner's to work for inside position into the thai plum. again this is done with little resistance at firsts, just to get used to the mechanics of fighting for inside position. until you can do it in your sleep and it becomes a reaction that you don't even think about consciously, you just do, then start adding resistance little by little.

kicking drills, again partners, take turns kicking each other with shin pads and gloves at about 10% changing levels from low, mid & high, while partner works defenses.

over-unders, great upper body conditioning and stamina drill. partners, gloves and stop watch, fight stance. drills run in rounds, 3 min. one partner does the drill for the duration of one round.  one partner is going to punch, the other holds his gloves like pads. begin the round, partner punches, jab-straight, repeatedly over and over, punches don't have to be hard, but id expect good technique the whole way thru, i tell them speed counts more than power in this one. catching partner should hold his gloves higher than eye level. punching partner's body should be rolling back and forth. after 30 sec. catching partner yells switch! at which point punching partner switcher to uppercuts. hands should be returning to defend head after punch is thrown, body and shoulders should be rolling. catching partner should be holding gloves at about chest level. switch between jab-straight and uppercuts should be done every 30 sec. for 3 min. total of 6 switches should be made. i tell my kids, if you can lift your arms after this one you did it wrong, i want them to give it everything. good burn on this one.

we also run defense drills, where we'll chose a specific technique and one partner will perform it at a slower pace while the other works their defense of it  and take turns going back and forth.

as you can see the key to most of my drills is repetition. i get them used to something like a pattern recognition. things they'll see during a fight and how to react to it. for exaple jab catch jab, teaches them to recognize a jab coming at them and gets them used to defending it and countering it at the same time.


----------

